# Just want to let it out.



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey y'all, I hope y'all don't mind me writing out my scenario for everyone. Its kind of a dead end, but I'd just like to hear everyone's thoughts.
About 2 years ago we bought a horse who was underweight and brought him home. He had an issue with tacking up and stepped in a hole while in his pasture within the first week of being at our farm. Since then he has progressively become more and more lame. Our vet said that the lump in his leg that came up after the hole incident has nothing to do with the lameness. We've spent more money then the horse is worth with corrective shoes trying to ease his pain. None of it worked, but making him barefoot helped him for a while. He's lame again (about 8 months lame) and grouchy from what I believe to be from the pain. The lameness alternates between his front legs. We do not have the money to throw away on a horse, who I bought to train and resell, to get a $2000 MRI. I want to put the poor boy down, since it is so difficult to find a companion home, as even then he'll still be in pain unless the new owners want to pay a hefty vet bill.

My family members who do not ride horses nor interact with them more then once a month are the reason we can't put him down. They "fell in love" with him, though all they've done is have me lead them around on him when we first got him and was sound, and look at him in our pasture. 

I'm at my wit's end. Not only is it unfair to the horse, but it also prevents me from getting a horse I can't actually compete on. Since we've gotten the horse I've mostly stopped riding, which I've done for years. I never meant to own this horse for more then a year, and here we are 2, almost 3, years later. 

I have no idea what to do.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Lameness alternating between front feet sounds like navicular syndrome.

Have the horse put down and carted away and tell the family members that the vet said that the horse was suffering.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

The thing is, is that the family members who love the horse do not believe me or my father when we say he's lame and in pain. 
We've had some family "issues" over this situation.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree with Jennigrey, plus it's your horse to do what needs to be done. It doesn't matter if they believe you or not. 

Good luck with the situation.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

In my part of the country I would sell him to a trader. I would make no bones about telling the trader that he needed to be put down for chronic pain and lameness. He would go to "kill". It might be your only option. Same end result...less control over where and how.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

TheDunSpunk said:


> The thing is, is that the family members who love the horse do not believe me or my father when we say he's lame and in pain.
> We've had some family "issues" over this situation.


i'd tell the family members the vet said put him down and offer them the choice of taking him to their house if they didn't want that done.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have had a horse put down because of advanced navicular. When you have ownership of an animal you do whats best for the animal in this situation. You don't take it to the auction so someone else can make the hard decision and you don't offer to let irresponsible and unknowledgeable people take the horse. You do what has to be done and what is best for the animal.
That's part of horse ownership.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes you do....but family pressure can be a terrible thing.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

You have already had family problems over choosing what is right for the horse, that won't change no matter what decision you make.

Do what is right for the animal and let the problem people deal with their own issues.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

notwyse said:


> Yes you do....but family pressure can be a terrible thing.


I don't care how much pressure anyone exerts. Before I put an animal I care about who was already in pain, through an auction and hauling to a killer because I was skeert of what other people thought, I'd walk barefoot thru broken glass. You do the right thing and the others be damned.

Horse slaughter is most certainly necessary, but I would never let one of mine go thru it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I have had a horse put down because of advanced navicular. When you have ownership of an animal you do whats best for the animal in this situation. You don't take it to the auction so someone else can make the hard decision and you don't offer to let irresponsible and unknowledgeable people take the horse. You do what has to be done and what is best for the animal.
> That's part of horse ownership.


Exactly. Giving it to people that don't have a clue or sending to an auction is irresponsible. The horse is in pain and needs to be put humanely down.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I am still living with my family, and members of my family are the ones who love the horse. The horse was purchased for me by my father, and he is in my name. 
It's easy to say "do the right thing and don't care about what the others say". I'd love to, but that would just NOT work with my family situation. Trust me, if I killed the beloved horse- there'd be hell to pay. I'm not wanting to go through that.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am sorry for you. I don't envy your position. You will find your way.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you a teenager?


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I am legally an adult.. If that answers your question.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I thought you were asking for advice but after reviewing your original post I'll just wih you the best and say a prayer for'ya


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm not trying to put you on the defensive but if you can't do what needs to be done because of family pressures, you probably shouldn't have horses till you are out from under the thumb of people who are irresponsible and silly about horses.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I am asking for advice, though there are not many options in this situation. 
I really do appreciate any prayers. Hopefully the people in question will open their eyes and what is meant to happen to the horse will come quickly.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not going without horses. Mentally, that wouldn't work. It's thanks to a certain horse that I got through a rough patch in my life, changed my life, and am here today. 

Although I'm asking for help for the situation at hand-- maybe I should mention that we have 3 other horses who are healthy, happy, and enjoying life. I asked for help about this one horse, though it doesn't mean my entire family is irresponsible with horses. I have sold a horse of mine in the past. Just posted to get peoples thoughts and see if anyone else had any experiences like it before.
Sorry to double post.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Your family members may be saying "they love him, don't put him down" because they think you don't want to put him down and this is their way of telling you "it's ok to keep him". 

It's your horse, it's your financial obligation as well as moral obligation to care for the horse. Put the horse down, then explain after the fact that it was best for the horse. 

Not putting the horse down, if the vet says it's best, is NOT a "choice". It's simply something unpleasant that has to be done, and saying "oh, no, must not do it" is just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Tell them you don't have the money to continue his treatment - are they willing to help/take over? Maybe ask the family members to be present next time the vet is out & ask said vet to explain that the horse is in pain and it really isn't fair leave him this way (discuss with him what is going on so he doesn't encourage further treatment in front of them). Would it be possible to "sell" the horse to someone who will get it off the property & then have it put down?

I can feel for you still being at home & not wanting to completely tick off the family members that are allowing you to remain there. Fortunately my family understands that what I do with my horses is my business. Buy, sell, put down, give away - it's my horse, I foot the bill, it's not up to them. About the only thing would be if I collect too many they will let me know the number needs to shrink . If you are paying all his bills it's your deal, in the end you have to find a way to do what's best for him without getting kicked out I guess. Who do the other horses belong to? I also know what it's like to deal with people who just can't stand the thought of putting anything down, period, they just can't bring themselves to do it, drives my practical side a little nutty...


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

AugustRED said:


> Who do the other horses belong to? I also know what it's like to deal with people who just can't stand the thought of putting anything down, period, they just can't bring themselves to do it, drives my practical side a little nutty...



The other horses are mine, though one of them is a horse that was forced on me by my parents after my sister quit her... I hate that horse, though my old pony who I grew up with is in love with her. That's the only reason I keep her.

The last part of your quote hits close to home. My mother can barely imagine selling the horse, much less putting him down. I had a woman come out and look at the lame horse, as we were planning on giving him to her, and my mother started crying I front of the woman looking at the horse- saying what a great and beautiful horse he is and how she always felt like she had a connection with him. Needless to say, the woman did not take the horse.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the vet's actual diagnosis?


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Vet said narvicular, though we did not do any extensive testing. Our farrier said that he highly doubts that it is narvicular.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, how about if you find a rescue that will do the right thing by the horse (put it down based on what you said) . You can give the rescue the money to do it. If you find the right rescue, they will put it down and you can tell the family you gave it to the rescue. You would be telling the truth, and the horse will be released from its pain. 

Personally, the last time I thought I was going to get some flack for putting an animal down, I did it and told them later. Then I avoided the drama. Some weren't happy with me, but to late at that point. Sometimes it is easier to ask forgivenss than ask for permission.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

ETA - if you can give us some sense of where you are, someone may know someone who will take the horse and put it down. I wouldn't put a horse in pain on a truck to an acution. It's already in pain and being jostled all over kingdom come on a double-decker doesn't sound very merciful. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Perhaps you can get a vet there to sit down & explain to the disbelieving how much the horse is suffering, & impress upon them that's its really not fair to keep the animal around, likely in ever increasing pain just to satisfy some emotional attachment on their part.

Good Luck


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd simply sit them down and explain to them that the horse is in obvious pain and needs to be put down. If they sill want to debate or stand their ground, I would tell them clearly that you will sign over ownership of the horse to them at that time because this is animal abuse and you are not willing to risk being charged with animal cruelty. 

Be sure to let them know that they will be completely responsible for all care, maintenance and any legal fees, fines and/or jail time and once they think it over, they may have a whole new outlook.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Have you done x-rays on the feet? That would confirm navicular if it is there and will give you some idea if it is treatable with proper care and shoeing. An x-ray would be far cheaper than an MRI. 

You might have to get a new farrier if your present one isn't on board if this is treatable.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

UPDATE: The horse has actually become quite sound. He's on and off, but doesn't seem to be in so much pain anymore. He's been flagging his tail and running all about. This is good, though he still isn't a riding horse. How can I go about finding a companion home (or maybe selling him as a prospect Halter horse? He's Skipper W x Impressive HYPP negative)? I need to get rid of him to lighten my herd, and so that I can buy another horse if I ever decide to. Should I surrender him to a Rescue? I'm not going to take him to Auction.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Good luck on finding the right kind of home for him that will treat him correctly. Watch our for people who will tell you they understand he is a companion horse only and then take him out and start riding. Alternatively, a kill buyer may offer to take him and give him a good home (and he/she will not advertise that he or she is a kill buyer). To be honest with you, not a lot of people want to spend money caring for a pasture ornament. I am glad he is doing better.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Trust me, Stonybrook, I am very aware of the situations you mentioned. That's why I was thinking of surrendering him to a Rescue. Too many people with bad intentions for free animals these days.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

If you can find a rescue that will take them I'd surrender him. You've got to think about what's best for him.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck with that. Rescues are still dealing with the aftermath of the slaughter plants closing. Most, if not all, operate at maximum occupancy or over on a daily basis. Many also do not take owner surrenders unless there are extenuating circumstances, as that seems to give people the impression they can just dump their aging/ill/unsound horses on them...thereby passing the buck AND the responsibility. 
In this situation, the horse would be better of put down. Period. If not, then have one of the dissenting family members take on the responsibility of ownership.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Now that this thread has served its purpose and provided me with some interesting opinions, is there anyway to delete it? Id hate to just turn off notifications but still have people responding to my post.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

contact a vet school, they will take the horse use him to train vets on treatments ect save him if they can but they wont give him back.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TheDunSpunk said:


> UPDATE: The horse has actually become quite sound. He's on and off, but doesn't seem to be in so much pain anymore. He's been flagging his tail and running all about. This is good, though he still isn't a riding horse. How can I go about finding a companion home (or maybe selling him as a prospect Halter horse? He's Skipper W x Impressive HYPP negative)? I need to get rid of him to lighten my herd, and so that I can buy another horse if I ever decide to. Should I surrender him to a Rescue? I'm not going to take him to Auction.


Why don't you give us an idea of where you are, then we could possibly steer you to a rescue in your area. 

I do all breed rescue. I have horses that are pasture pets, and horses I have rescued that work hard for me. If a horse like yours comes in, the very first thing I do is vet them, including any x-rays, etc. necessary to properly diagnose any issues ongoing in the animal. I don't see in any of your posts that you actually had radiographs done to see what, exactly, the actual issue is. A vet said navicular, your farrier said not likely, so why haven't you had a real diagnosis done before you make a final decision on this horse? That is completely irresponsible on your part. This horse has been in pain for how long, and you don't even know why? How can you make a determination of what you do with this animal if you can't intelligently tell someone interested in taking him what is really wrong with him? You say he isn't a riding horse...why? It must be more than occasional lameness if he isn't a riding horse. I have several horses with occasional lameness that are still riding horses, the lameness is caused by arthritis or other issues that flare up at times, but I know exactly that the cause is and can deal with it accordingly.

I'm sorry if this sounds nasty, but seriously, the horse needs a diagnosis before you get rid of it. Sounds like you are more than willing to pass this horse on without being able to tell a new home what is wrong with him. Just that you want it gone. That is not fair to either a new home or the horse if medical help is available to him.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

aoconnor1, I have had the horse vet checked 3 times. I cannot afford to pay a 3 grand vet bill for an ultrasound on this horse. You say that this makes me "irresponsible", but I cannot help that the money is not there to dump into this horse. I have had people come out and look at the horse, and I tell them everything I know. I was scammed when purchasing this horse, so I have made sure to never do the same to another person interested in buying him. 
If surrendering him to a rescue because I can't afford to pay for a diagnosis makes me an irresponsible -------, does that mean I shouldn't give the horse a chance and go ahead and put a bullet in his head?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok. But an ultrasound doesn't cost 3 grand, neither do radiographs. If you are in Texas, contact me off site. I will help you. I never said put a bullet in his head.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not in Texas, and our farrier already told us that if we wanted an ultrasound he could recommend us to a vet that could do it for about 3 grand. Apparently, that is the best price around here.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

You're right, ultrasounds do not cost 3grand. I seem to be thinking of the whole hoorah my farrier was talking about. Farrier mentioned do multiple tests and boarding over at a vet to continue treatment if diagnosed. Thank you for bringing this to my attention...


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TheDunSpunk said:


> You're right, ultrasounds do not cost 3grand. I seem to be thinking of the whole hoorah my farrier was talking about. Farrier mentioned do multiple tests and boarding over at a vet to continue treatment if diagnosed. Thank you for bringing this to my attention...


I wish you the best with that boy.


----------

